# DIVA GLAM!! FOTD (VIVA GLAM) **pic heavy**



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

okay so i went to mac yest to get my pro card and it was viva glam day there
and one of girls had done a look for viva glam
it was stunning!!
so i thought "im gonna try that"
so she was my inspiration







Eyes..
mac e/s - honey lust
mac e/s - coppering
mac e/s - black tied
mac e/s - carbon
mac e/s - ricepaper
mac eyepaint - bare canvas
lancome artliner
ardell lashes - 101 demi
chanel intense eye pencil
mac shadestick - pink couture
max factor mascara
urban decay - heavy metal glitter liner

Face..
almay foundation
bobbi brown shimmer brick - apricot
mac blusher - style

Lips..
mac lipstick - angel
mac lipglass - prize petal
mac lip pencil - dervish

flash..





















no flash...

















full look...





enjoy


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 2, 2007)

HOT mama!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

hehe thanks gurrl
xxx


----------



## aeryss (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice - brings out your eyecolor so well


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thank yooou
xxxx


----------



## Taj (Jun 2, 2007)

Love it !


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your blending and your drama. I'd love to see you in a true cat eye.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thank yooou
xx
but whats a cat eye?
x


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Joker's Kick posted a  tutorial for one awhile back. It's got just the little flipped up winged end. 
Still dramatic, but not as long a  tail as what you normally wear.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ohhh, Laura... youre such a hottie girl!!! I love all your FOTDs and this is no exception


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think Joker's Kick posted a tutorial for one awhile back. It's got just the little flipped up winged end. 
Still dramatic, but not as long a tail as what you normally wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oohhh coool
i will try and find it n have a looky
x


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thanksss
hotpink 
and
chrisantiss
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_oohhh coool
i will try and find it n have a looky
x_

 
I so want your cheeks


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I so want your cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol take them
i hate my chubby cheeks
i found the tutorial
gonna do it 2mo and take picssss for an fotd


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

VERY glam!! Awesome.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 2, 2007)

ooooh i LOVE this! fab job!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 2, 2007)

Another gorgeous post, you are so pretty!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 2, 2007)

OOoh i love it! great job!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks girlies
xxx


----------



## xSazx (Jun 2, 2007)

absolutely love it (&your necklace!!)


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this!!  I also love your avatar.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_absolutely love it (&your necklace!!)_

 
its from lilly loves 
at new look hehehe


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love this!! I also love your avatar._

 
hehe thanks my friends boyfriend made me it hehe
x


----------



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

love the look!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_love the look!_

 
thank yoou
xxx


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 3, 2007)

as usual, this is so amazing! you have such great talent!
btw, where did u get ardell lashes? its not like u can get them in boots or anything lol


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_as usual, this is so amazing! you have such great talent!
btw, where did u get ardell lashes? its not like u can get them in boots or anything lol_

 
like 10 mins from my house there is a HUGE!!! hair and beauty suppliers
got them from there
its called salons direct
they have a website
google it


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2007)

You are just the cutest thing ever!  I LOVE your FOTDs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Keep em comin!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 3, 2007)

oh wow, that's gorgeous ! I'm gonna try this look today i think


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe thanksssss
xxxxx


----------



## applefrite (Jun 3, 2007)

Perfect !


----------



## Bianca (Jun 3, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

thankss xxx


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_like 10 mins from my house there is a HUGE!!! hair and beauty suppliers
got them from there
its called salons direct
they have a website
google it_

 
coolio...but i dont think we have that store. the next closest thing is sallys hair n beauty supply. they didnt have any when i went last time but il check again x


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 4, 2007)

coppering on you looks like paradisco does on me. loove the look!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorgeous. Your application, blending and color combinations always ROCK!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_coolio...but i dont think we have that store. the next closest thing is sallys hair n beauty supply. they didnt have any when i went last time but il check again x_

 
nope there is only one salons direct i think


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks girrrls x


----------



## Simi (Jun 4, 2007)

hot hot hot.......


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks x


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Incredible.  You rock, woman!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

thanksss xxx


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 5, 2007)

you look so pretty! you made me want coppering ...oh here goes my list stackin up again!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

loool
wooo its gd to have a list the length of your arm


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 5, 2007)

Really nice makeup !!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

thankss


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 5, 2007)

Great look, great lashes, great technique, great hair, great face! <333333


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank Yooou X


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

wow, great!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 7, 2007)

i love this one!

and i know u just did not chop your hair!im gonna kill you!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_i love this one!

and i know u just did not chop your hair!im gonna kill you!_

 
lool
i sure did chop my hair
all goneeee
xx


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

i agree - great!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks xx


----------



## dolceitalia (Jun 9, 2007)

gorgeous!!
i miss my coppering.......i was so close to buying it again today and then i thought "no ill wait til c-shock so i dont go broke" but now i wish i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!! lol


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_lool
i sure did chop my hair
all goneeee
xx_

 
its okay i love the new cut anyway and gurl u can rock anything!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 17, 2007)

ur so sweet <3


----------



## MAC_Barbie (Jun 17, 2007)

Really beautiful!
Love the lashes


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

wow! that gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

thankss xx


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 22, 2007)

I want your hair!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

you're fantastic! i love the colors!

btw, i totally want to take that hello kitty doll in the last pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol jk


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

Stephie- heheh, I want it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Absolutely stunning colours, I've never looked a coppering before, but seeing it on you: I want!!!!

Beautiful look-I've already got Black Tied and Honey Lust (two of my favourite shadows), so might try experimenting a little!

Thanks for the inspiration. Oh, and the UD liner looks amazing!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_you're fantastic! i love the colors!

btw, i totally want to take that hello kitty doll in the last pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk_

 
hehe my bf bought me that
bless him
hello kitty <3!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JCBean* 

 
_Stephie- heheh, I want it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Absolutely stunning colours, I've never looked a coppering before, but seeing it on you: I want!!!!

Beautiful look-I've already got Black Tied and Honey Lust (two of my favourite shadows), so might try experimenting a little!

Thanks for the inspiration. Oh, and the UD liner looks amazing!!_

 
deffinetly get coppering
its such a nice colour!


----------



## kendra (Jun 22, 2007)

God you are beautiful, and i love allllll your looks. And you always seem to be wearing such cute clothes in all of your pics.. Where do you purchase all of them?

You and Snowkei are my definite favorites!, You are both gorgeousss.

Anyways i've been meaning to ask, Have you taken any Art or makeup classes? How does one become as good as you. What brush do you use to do your blending.. Or what MAC eye brush do you think is a definite staple?

Thanks!


----------



## verdge (Jun 23, 2007)

sooooooo soooooo so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 23, 2007)

Love, love the lips.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_God you are beautiful, and i love allllll your looks. And you always seem to be wearing such cute clothes in all of your pics.. Where do you purchase all of them?

You and Snowkei are my definite favorites!, You are both gorgeousss.

Anyways i've been meaning to ask, Have you taken any Art or makeup classes? How does one become as good as you. What brush do you use to do your blending.. Or what MAC eye brush do you think is a definite staple?

Thanks!_

 
awwwh <3
thank you
i use MAC's 224 brush for all my blending needs lol.
ive never took a make up or art class in my life
lol
i cant even draw lol
xxxx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks verdge and moppit


----------



## LaChinita (Oct 5, 2007)

Great choice of colors!!!  LOVE IT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have very pretty eyes.


----------



## Keysten (Oct 5, 2007)

I love this! Great job!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow... that is gorgeous.  I have to try that.


----------



## zerin (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretttty


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, very sexy !!


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 7, 2007)

Your so adorable. I love your hair. & face. Haha nice fotd!!


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG! I can't stop looking at this. It is super GORGEOUS! I have to try this look. Your so cute and pretty! lol I'm going to bookmark this page.


----------



## mzmiztiza (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohh nice..love that wing tip..definitely gonna have to try this out!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 7, 2007)

yay!  really nice!


----------

